# 1973 Ouachita 1436 mod (Daddy's old boat)



## v1mitch (May 23, 2012)

New to the site. My father's old jon boat has sat behind my mother's house for several years since his passing. I finally decided to drag it out from the weeds and make it usable once again. I started first with the trailer. I am just about finished with it. New LED lights, wiring, bumpers w/pressure treated wood, rust treatment, new paint, safety chain, bow stop, coupler, winch, new wheels, tires, bearings, races, all stainless steel bolts. You name it. I replaced it. I will post pics. I have just begun on the boat. I am looking for ideas. I want to put a casting deck on the front with a floor and seat in the back. First I must replace the rotten transom. Last time it was replaced it was done with particle board. Not a good weather beater to say the least. Any great ideas, links or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## v1mitch (May 23, 2012)

Can anyone give me any tips on installing the boat transom in one piece? The one I took out was in two pieces (left and right) with about an inch gap between the two allowing for easy install. The transom has a cap that goes over the top and the support is riveted into the bottom not allowing for removal. What are my options here?


----------



## BrazosDon (May 24, 2012)

I would like to help you, but a few pics would help. 

BTW nice job on the trailer.


----------



## Vermonster (May 24, 2012)

BrazosDon said it best about supplying pictures, but if you have to drill out a few rivets and replace them it's not really a big deal. It's pretty simple. I would feel better about a solid 1 piece transom rather than a 2.


----------



## v1mitch (May 28, 2012)

I will get some pics up tomorrow. My lake trip cut into my project time. HA! I will also post a couple more of the finished project on the trailer as well. The coupler has been welded on to the front. I plan to have a local machine shop cut off the ball joint of the old coupler and bolt on a new one. Also, have added the crank on the front as well.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 29, 2012)

Let's see some pictures of the transom. The trailer looks good but you don't want to use Pressure Treated wood anywhere around an aluminum boat even the bunks. The copper used to treat the wood will react with the aluminum and cause pitting in the aluminum.


----------



## CrewCab59 (May 29, 2012)

The trailer looks good as others have said. It's great your rebuilding the boat and trailer instead of it just setting in the weeds =D>


----------



## v1mitch (May 29, 2012)

I went with 5/8" (approximately) c-d plywood for the transom. I traced out as best I could from the pieces of the old transom and cut out my new piece; placed it for fit, made minor adjustments, and cut a second piece. Glued the two pieces together with an exterior grade water repellent adhesive and tightened it down from both sides with 1" coarse thread screws. I had some left over marine paint that was recently used to paint a carwash. It is a two part polyurethane marine paint. I have applied two coats, waiting for the second to dry before adding a third coat in the am. The marine paint will completely encapsulate the wood and repel any water that comes in contact with the transom. I was going to treat the plywood with a water sealant prior to the paint, but figured that would only be overkill and add to drying time. I have an appointment with a friend tomorrow after lunch at his machine shop to cut the flange and corners allowing for easy install of the transom. Then we will install new corners and flange over the new transom. After that, I will drill out the holes through the transom, use my marine sealant on my bolts, and tighten down the transom.


----------



## v1mitch (May 29, 2012)

CrewCab59 said:


> The trailer looks good as others have said. It's great your rebuilding the boat and trailer instead of it just setting in the weeds =D>



This thing HAD been sitting in the weeds for years since my father's passing. I walked by it daily as I went to feed my dogs. I finally decided to make it usable again. I cannot wait to get it into water. Last time I was in this boat I was in high school with several friends out frogging one night. Last time before that, I was a child fishing with my father. Good times. :lol:


----------



## v1mitch (May 30, 2012)

Here are some promised pics of the boat and rotten transom.


----------



## v1mitch (May 30, 2012)

Here is the Ouachita decal after some very amateur photoshop work for any of those looking for the logo.


----------



## v1mitch (Jun 10, 2012)

Design question: In making the supports for the front deck on this 14'er is weight that big of an issue to use aluminum angle versus 2x2 or 2x4 studs? I want to deck from the first bench to the front of the boat. Using the wood would be much simpler and more easily accessible, but the angle would be much lighter. Comments?


----------



## ldj81 (Jun 8, 2014)

I am in the middle of restoring a 1969 Ouachita v hull. Do you know where to get new decals?


----------

